# Los doctores le hicieron una ecografía.



## Oceanboy

Hola amigos,

Me gustaría traducir lo siguiente en la manera más natural posible.

Los doctores le hicieron a la mujer embarazada una ecografía para chequear que el bebé se desarrolle normalmente.
Die Ärzte haben einen Ultraschall an der schwangeren Frau gemacht???um zu überprüfen, ob sich das Baby normal entwickelt.
Muchas gracias


----------



## Tonerl

Los doctores le hicieron a la mujer embarazada una ecografía para chequear que el bebé se desarrolle normalmente
*Die Ärzte machten bei der schwangeren Frau eine Ultraschalluntersuchung, um zu überprüfen, ob sich das Baby normal entwickelt.*


----------



## bwprius

Oceanboy said:


> Los doctores le hicieron a la mujer embarazada una ecografía para chequear que el bebé se desarrolle normalmente.
> Die Ärzte haben einen Ultraschall an der schwangeren Frau gemacht???um zu überprüfen, ob sich das Baby normal entwickelt.






Tonerl said:


> Die Ärzte machten bei der schwangeren Frau eine Ultraschalluntersuchung, um zu überprüfen, ob sich das Baby normal entwickelt.



Personalmente, preferiría el participio perfecto (_haben .... gemacht_) de tu propuesta. No soy amigo (ni tampoco enemigo) de usar el imperfecto (_machten_). No sé si es cuestión de gustos. Si buscara motivos para mi opinión (gusto?) en una gramática, creo que encontraría alguna que otra "regla" que justificara mi opinión.


----------



## Alemanita

Es cuestión de gustos. Y del contexto. Dejemos de andar tratando de mejorar lo que escribió otro, si está más o menos bien y no hay errores de gramática o vocabulario.
'En la manera más natural posible' - depende de la zona en Alemania o Austria o Suiza u otras zonas germanoparlantes donde quieras usar esta frase.


Por cierto: 



Oceanboy said:


> para chequear *que* el bebé se *desarrolle* normalmente.



- la manera más natural _para mí _sería: para chequear *si* el bebé se *desarrolla* normalmente.

Pero supongo que esta es la manera más natural posible en el país de Oceanboy.

... para *garantizar/asegurar* que el bebé se *desarrolle* normalmente.

Pero una ecografía no garantiza nada, sólo comprueba.


----------



## Tonerl

bwprius said:


> Personalmente, preferiría el participio perfecto (_haben .... gemacht_) de tu propuesta. No soy amigo (ni tampoco enemigo) de usar el imperfecto (_machten_). No sé si es cuestión de gustos. Si buscara motivos para mi opinión (gusto?) en una gramática, creo que encontraría alguna que otra "regla" que justificara mi opinión.



Es ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dass man durchaus _*"el participio perfecto"*_ verwenden kann, was in diesem Falle hieße:

*Die Ärzte "haben" bei der schwangeren Frau eine Ultraschalluntersuchung "gemacht", um zu überprüfen, ob sich das Baby normal entwickelt* 

Wichtig ist meiner Meinung nach nur, dass dem Fragesteller eine Übersetzung geliefert wird, die sowohl grammatisch als auch orthographisch korrekt ist !

Natürlich gäbe es die eine oder andere Möglichkeit sich anders auszudrücken, aber das steht hier nicht zur Debatte.


----------



## Oceanboy

Muchas gracias a ustedes compañeros y compañeras por sus sugerencias y corecciones!


----------



## Tonerl

Alemanita said:


> Es cuestión de gustos. Y del contexto. Dejemos de andar tratando de mejorar lo que escribió otro, si está más o menos bien y no hay errores de gramática o vocabulario.



Ich bin es mittlerweile gewohnt, dass der Herr mich immer wieder versucht zu "korrigieren", obwohl ich schon zigMal bewiesen habe, dass es generell vollkommen überflüssig ist, da ich relativ selten Fehler mache und wenn doch, dann bin ich für jede Korrektur dankbar !!! 

Es ist nur sehr, sehr "ermüdend" - und absolut aussichtslos, sich gegen solche "Anfeindungen" aus der Anonymität zur Wehr setzen zu müssen, vor allem dann, wenn keine Einsicht vorhanden ist.


----------



## anahiseri

Mein Vorschlag: 
die schwangere Frau wurde einer Ultraschall-Untersuchung unterzogen  
oder wenn's lieber ein "participio perfecto" sein soll
die schwangere Frau ist einer Ultraschall-Untersuchung unterzogen worden

Das mit dem Machen mag ich nicht so gern . . .


----------



## Alemanita

anahiseri said:


> Mein Vorschlag:
> die schwangere Frau wurde einer Ultraschall-Untersuchung unterzogen
> oder wenn's lieber ein "participio perfecto" sein soll
> die schwangere Frau ist einer Ultraschall-Untersuchung unterzogen worden
> 
> Das mit dem Machen mag ich nicht so gern . . .




"En la manera más natural posible"...
ist hier die Vorgabe des Auftraggebers dieser Übersetzung und in der Alltagssprache klingt "wurde unterzogen" doch recht geschwollen.

Übrigens könnte man die "schwangere Frau" zur "Schwangeren" verkürzen, noch gibt es keine schwangeren Männer oder Diverse.

Was einem nicht alles einfällt, wenn man wegen Virus zu Hause sitzen muss und alles geputzt, aufgeräumt, vorgekocht, alphabetisch geordnet ist ...


----------



## bwprius

bwprius said:


> Personalmente, preferiría el participio perfecto (_haben .... gemacht_) de tu propuesta. No soy amigo (ni tampoco enemigo) de usar el imperfecto (_machten_). No sé si es cuestión de gustos. Si buscara motivos para mi opinión (gusto?) en una gramática, creo que encontraría alguna que otra "regla" que justificara mi opinión.






Tonerl said:


> Ich bin es mittlerweile gewohnt, dass der Herr mich immer wieder versucht zu "korrigieren", obwohl ich schon zigMal bewiesen habe, dass es generell vollkommen überflüssig ist, da ich relativ selten Fehler mache und wenn doch, dann bin ich für jede Korrektur dankbar !!!
> 
> Es ist nur sehr, sehr "ermüdend" - und absolut aussichtslos, sich gegen solche "Anfeindungen" aus der Anonymität zur Wehr setzen zu müssen, vor allem dann, wenn keine Einsicht vorhanden ist.



Wo ist in meinem Beitrag eine *Korrektur*???

Wieso machst nur du *selten Fehler*???

Wo ist in meinem Beitrag eine *Anfeindung*???

Was hast du gegen die *Anonymität *eines Forums??? (Soll ich hier meinen Lebenslauf mit Passbild einstellen???)

Wieso ist keine *Einsicht *vorhanden??? (Hast nur du Recht und duldest deshalb keine ausdrücklich als Alternativen gekennzeichneten Beiträge???)


----------



## Alemanita

Oh, oh ... sind das erste Anzeichen eines Lagerkollers?
Tief durchatmen, Ruhe bewahren, Humor einschalten, am besten "gar nicht ignorieren", wie jemand mal mit trefflichem Mutterwitz sagte.


----------



## Tonerl

Alemanita said:


> Oh, oh ... sind das erste Anzeichen eines Lagerkollers?
> Tief durchatmen, Ruhe bewahren, Humor einschalten, am besten "gar nicht ignorieren", wie jemand mal mit trefflichem Mutterwitz sagte.



_*Genau, tief durchatmen, Riuhe bewahren, Humor wäre genügend vorhanden*_, müsste nur von beiden Seiten _*"praktiziert"*_ werden, dann stimmte die Richtung !!!


----------

